# Logic Pro X 10.5.1 is out



## Ashermusic (Jun 11, 2020)

In the App Store, of course.





Logic Pro release notes


Learn about the enhancements and improvements in the most recent versions of Logic Pro.



support.apple.com


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Jun 11, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> In the App Store, of course.


Oh my word, already...

That was fast


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 11, 2020)

Logic Pro release notes


Learn about the enhancements and improvements in the most recent versions of Logic Pro.



support.apple.com


----------



## Rory (Jun 11, 2020)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> Oh my word, already...
> 
> That was fast



It‘s just “stability improvements and bug fixes”.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 11, 2020)

Rory said:


> It‘s just “stability improvements and bug fixes”.




Isn't that what you want in a .1 update?


----------



## Rory (Jun 11, 2020)

Here:


----------



## charlieclouser (Jun 11, 2020)

Yay! I managed to get a fix implemented!


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 11, 2020)

charlieclouser said:


> Yay! I managed to get a fix implemented!



When Charlie Clouser speaks, EVERYONE listens!


----------



## jbuhler (Jun 11, 2020)

It’s not clear if the hanging playback bug has been fixed. A couple of items In the fix log might be the bug I experienced. I guess I’ll update and see.


----------



## jcrosby (Jun 11, 2020)

Llooks like I got a bug fixed as well...Apple reached out to me 10 or so days ago about saved sampler/quicksampler files losing file references:

"_Fixes and issue where the Cleanup Project command sometimes removes references to Sampler files_"


----------



## jcrosby (Jun 11, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> It’s not clear if the hanging playback bug has been fixed. A couple of items In the fix log might be the bug I experienced. I guess I’ll update and see.


I know it was reported. One of the few people I follow on YT mentioned that Apple reached out to him about the playhead bug and were on it. Sometimes they're phrasing is cryptic or unclear, based on the fix listed below it sounds like they did..

_Projects no longer stop playing after a single beat in certain cases_


----------



## jbuhler (Jun 11, 2020)

jcrosby said:


> I know it was reported. One of the few people I follow on YT mentioned that Apple reached out to him about the playhead bug and were on it. Sometimes they're phrasing is cryptic or unclear, based on the fix listed below it sounds like they did..
> 
> _Projects no longer stop playing after a single beat in certain cases_


Yeah, and there was one other that might have been the playhead bug. Just neither was definitively what I reported. We’ll see. And if not I’ll report it again.


----------



## apollinaire (Jun 11, 2020)

Downloaded 10.5.1 on my MBP (2013) on Mojave and it crashes upon booting up. Gets stuck scanning plug-ins. Tried several times, so i went back to 10.5.0. Not sure whats going on : /


----------



## Jett Hitt (Jun 11, 2020)

apollinaire said:


> Downloaded 10.5.1 on my MBP (2013) on Mojave and it crashes upon booting up. Gets stuck scanning plug-ins. Tried several times, so i went back to 10.5.0. Not sure whats going on : /


I wonder if they pulled it. It doesn't appear in the App store for me.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 11, 2020)

Fir those of you not seeing it in the App Store, neither was what I tried and this fixed it for me and a couple of others:

In the App Store, log in and go to your purchased apps. You will see Logic Pro X with the option to Open. Press Command-r to refresh the page and it will be there.


----------



## Virtuoso (Jun 11, 2020)

This hasn't fixed most of the issues I've had. I guess it's down to the developers now to sort their plugins out (although see OT's response below)

- Toontrack EZ Drummer 2, Superior Drummer 3 and IK Mic Room all cause the UI to become very laggy, both in the plugins and the main Logic interface.

- iZotope Vocal Synth 2 still crashes Logic to the desktop

- Orchestral Tools SINE Player and IK MODO Drums and Bass still do not show up in the automation menu. The Spectrasonics plugins had the same issue, but fixes were very quickly released. OT's response to the support request said:-



Orchestral Tools Support said:


> This seems to be an issue in the new Logic Pro 10.5 caused by a change on Apple's side. A very large number of instruments are affected, not only SINE Player.
> Apple has chosen to not let developers know about this ahead of time, so we are just as surprised as you. While we investigate this issue and find out if there is something we need to do (it works fine in any other sequencer as well as earlier versions of Logic), we suggest not updating to Logic Pro 10.5.
> Of course if there is something we need to do, we will get on it as quickly as possible. But please understand that this is caused by Apple's update and not on our side.


----------



## jcrosby (Jun 11, 2020)

apollinaire said:


> Downloaded 10.5.1 on my MBP (2013) on Mojave and it crashes upon booting up. Gets stuck scanning plug-ins. Tried several times, so i went back to 10.5.0. Not sure whats going on : /


I had the same issue. For whatever reason it seems to have rescanned all plugins, but wasn't visually indicating it was. It also was running something I haven't noticed before called _com.apple.audio.infoHelper. _I left it alone and it eventually launched. Now it relaunches normally. A minor headache, but definitely raised an eyebrow.

I also didn't see the update so I searched for logic, once I landed on the product page it said _update_. A pretty sloppy 1st impression :/


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 11, 2020)

This is probably the weird question of the night.
At some point I’d really like to try Logic.
I know the current version requires at least Mojave,I’m using a 2012 cheese-grater and I’m using Sierra as my OS,moving up to Mojave would require multiple OS updates,a firmware update and a metal graphics card,which frankly I’d like to avoid.
finally my question:
If you purchase Logic in the AppStore does it read what OS is installed and install the latest version of Logic that’s compatible with the Mac or will the current version of Logic 10.5.1 be the only version a person can presently purchase?


Thanks


----------



## jcrosby (Jun 11, 2020)

Virtuoso said:


> This hasn't fixed most of the issues I've had. I guess it's down to the developers now to sort their plugins out (although see OT's response below)
> 
> - Toontrack EZ Drummer 2, Superior Drummer 3 and IK Mic Room all cause the UI to become very laggy, both in the plugins and the main Logic interface.
> 
> ...


Yeah. There are a few plugins I've had issues with, still buggy... Looks like it's back to filing bugs... 

I'm actually not having issues with Vocalsynth 2. EzDrummer's behaving normally for me as well... Are you on 10.15 by any chance?


----------



## jcrosby (Jun 11, 2020)

kgdrum said:


> This is probably the weird question of the night.
> At some point I’d really like to try Logic.
> I know the current version requires at least Mojave,I’m using a 2012 cheese-grater and I’m using Sierra as my OS,moving up to Mojave would require multiple OS updates,a firmware update and a metal graphics card,which frankly I’d like to avoid.
> finally my question:
> ...


IIRC it only sees your installed version and will just say "open". It's been quite a while since having to deal with this so honestly not sure.


----------



## Cinebient (Jun 11, 2020)

Fine, they fixed the stack track bug that i could not enable more than one mother track.
Sadly the sustain bug is still there, doh´.


----------



## Virtuoso (Jun 11, 2020)

jcrosby said:


> I'm actually not having issues with Vocalsynth 2. EzDrummer's behaving normally for me as well... Are you on 10.15 by any chance?


Yes, though not by choice. Looks like more Catalina BS then.


----------



## redlester (Jun 11, 2020)

Virtuoso said:


> Yes, though not by choice. Looks like more Catalina BS then.



Looks like it. I am able to open Vocal Synth 2 without any issues on Mojave.


----------



## Apina (Jun 12, 2020)

It seems that the annoying Multi-Output bug is fixed. It's possible to use Spectrasonics plugins again with multiple outputs.


----------



## Virtuoso (Jun 12, 2020)

These are tough to troubleshoot. The problems I'm seeing all started with Logic 10.5. And the same plugins all work perfectly in Cubase 10.5 under Catalina 10.15.5.

It seems the lagginess in the Toontrack plugins only happens on 10bit displays like the 2017 or later Macbook Pros, the iMac Pro and the Apple XDR monitor. It can be fixed in Logic by changing the monitor color profile to sRGB, which reverts the display to 8 bit. But the same problem does not occur in Cubase 10.5. And the solution doesn't work for the lagginess in IK Mic Room. 

Catalina = Apple's Vista.


----------



## andrewa (Jun 12, 2020)

Just to say - re. stuck on scanning audio units issue - I left mine to finish and logic eventually started ok. I then quit Logic and launched again and it came up straight away.
I wonder if this long scan was necessary to resolve the multi-output strangeness (it's listed as a fix in the release notes).


----------



## Salorom (Jun 12, 2020)

v10.4.8 - 2.07GB
v10.5.0 - 1.02GB
v10.5.1 - 1.58GB

I would very much like to know what makes for such drastic differences, especially from v10.5.0 to 10.5.1


----------



## redlester (Jun 12, 2020)

Virtuoso said:


> Catalina = Apple's Vista.



I sometimes think I'm the only person in the world who actually got on with Vista. I can only relate my own experience but I never had any problems with it, and preferred its functionality to that of Windows XP.

Didn't stop me jumping ship to Mac eventually though.


----------



## prodigalson (Jun 12, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> It’s not clear if the hanging playback bug has been fixed. A couple of items In the fix log might be the bug I experienced. I guess I’ll update and see.



I'm assuming this is it buried in the General release notes?

"Projects no longer stop playing after a single beat in certain cases."

I've been working on several projects that were started exclusively in 10.5.0 and haven't seen the bug once. When I was working in a project started in 10.4 I got the bug every 5 mins so I'm convinced there is causation there. I'm going to update to 10.5.1 and do some experimenting


----------



## Gerd Kaeding (Jun 12, 2020)

Virtuoso said:


> ... Superior Drummer 3 ... cause the UI to become very laggy, both in the plugins and the main Logic interface ....



Hmmm , I frequently work with a large Superior Drummer3 template session ( _multi output ; several instances_ ) and haven't noticed any laggish UI behavior here . ( I'm still on OS Mojave and MacPro 6.1 ; Logic 10.5.1 )
Are you on Catalina ?


----------



## Gerd Kaeding (Jun 12, 2020)

"_Updating information about Audio Unit plugins_" takes at least 1min , even if I am just launching LOGIC and not opening a specific session . Arrrghhh .


Oh , how I miss the days of OS X Snow Leopard , Logic 7 and VEP4 , when I could change between sessions in no time , although the sessions were nearly overloaded with PlugIns . (_Sigh_)


----------



## Vik (Jun 12, 2020)

Based on all that's written about Catalina, I'm starting to feel quite happy that I'm still on High Sierra on my main Mac.


----------



## jbuhler (Jun 12, 2020)

prodigalson said:


> I'm assuming this is it buried in the General release notes?
> 
> "Projects no longer stop playing after a single beat in certain cases."
> 
> I've been working on several projects that were started exclusively in 10.5.0 and haven't seen the bug once. When I was working in a project started in 10.4 I got the bug every 5 mins so I'm convinced there is causation there. I'm going to update to 10.5.1 and do some experimenting


Same here. I haven’t seen the playhead bug once on a project I started with 10.5.


----------



## ptram (Jun 12, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> When Charlie Clouser speaks, EVERYONE listens!


I don't remember if it was Logic 7, 8 or 9. But I remember that when we installed it, in my group of lunatics all had to agree on how it was clearly made for NIN. At the time, their sound was that of Charlie.

So, I suspect we ordinary people can ask for a fix. @Charlie can ask for a whole new version.

Paolo


----------



## cug (Jun 12, 2020)

Logic 10.5.1 seems to hang on launch. The splash screen says "updating information about audio unit plug-ins". In the Activity monitor, I see com.apple.audio.InfoHelper is running at 100% of a CPU. Currently no file I/O. Not seeing any progress after more than 10 minutes. No updates on the Logic splash screen. What's it doing?

Did anyone else see this behavior on launching 10.5.1 for the first time?

_Edit: After almost a half hour with no progress indication, Logic launched an old version of Vienna Ensemble. Then finally after a few more minutes, Logic was finally running. I guess they decided to force Logic to validate EVERY plug-in again. Sad there is no way to know if Logic is hanging or if something is actually happening. I'm used to seeing the names of plug-ins that it is checking so I can see the progress but nothing like that appears now. Not a great user experience. 

I'm now checking to see if the play head bug is fixed for me. 
I'm on 10.14.6, Mac Pro (2013), 6-core_


----------



## Cinebient (Jun 12, 2020)

I get now tons of failed validations with 10.5.1 i had not with 10.5.
Man, Apple does get me headache. 
I slowly get tired of it really.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 12, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> It’s not clear if the hanging playback bug has been fixed. A couple of items In the fix log might be the bug I experienced. I guess I’ll update and see.



It's not clear, but they know about the bug, so I'd be very surprised if it weren't caused by one of the things they fixed.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 12, 2020)

cug said:


> Logic 10.5.1 seems to hang on launch. The splash screen says "updating information about audio unit plug-ins". In the Activity monitor, I see com.apple.audio.InfoHelper is running at 100% of a CPU. Currently no file I/O. Not seeing any progress after more than 10 minutes. No updates on the Logic splash screen. What's it doing?
> 
> Did anyone else see this behavior on launching 10.5.1 for the first time?



Yes, and I had to remove some previously disabled plug-ins from the plug-ins folder.

But that goes away after you clear it up.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 12, 2020)

Library-> Audio -> Plug-ins -> Components


----------



## seclusion3 (Jun 12, 2020)

Yes I had the plugin verify seem to hang. I had a screen “behind the Logic Pro Apple logo” that needed to click ok but could only see if I force closed logic.
I solved it by using mission control to move the Logic splash screen and I could see to click.
I went in and moved a few that crashed validation from before, I left and have no need for.
Seems ok now, rebooted and launches without validating.
Seems if you have a crashed validation it keeps trying to get it going when u reboot.


----------



## jbuhler (Jun 12, 2020)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> It's not clear, but they know about the bug, so I'd be very surprised if it weren't caused by one of the things they fixed.


I've been working with the file that was causing problems all day and haven't encountered the bug, so it looks like they addressed it.


----------



## jcrosby (Jun 12, 2020)

cug said:


> Logic 10.5.1 seems to hang on launch. The splash screen says "updating information about audio unit plug-ins". In the Activity monitor, I see com.apple.audio.InfoHelper is running at 100% of a CPU. Currently no file I/O. Not seeing any progress after more than 10 minutes. No updates on the Logic splash screen. What's it doing?
> 
> Did anyone else see this behavior on launching 10.5.1 for the first time?
> 
> ...


Yes. I posted all of the same details on the previous page. There appears to be an issue with Logic rescanning every plugin.


----------



## jbuhler (Jun 12, 2020)

jcrosby said:


> Yes. I posted all of the same details on the previous page. There appears to be an issue with Logic rescanning every plugin.


For me, it took 5-10 minutes to launch the first time. When it was done com.apple.audio.InfoHelper.xpc remained active until I closed and restarted Logic.


----------



## jcrosby (Jun 12, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> For me, it took 5-10 minutes to launch the first time. When it was done com.apple.audio.InfoHelper.xpc remained active until I closed and restarted Logic.


Same here. Including the process remaining active until restarting Logic. The scan took me about 20 mins, (but I have a plugin problem :/ ) The only reason I figured out it was a scanning issue was because an expired ilok demo authorization popped up. Anyway I just reported this as a bug, since this seems to be confusing a lot of people seems like a good idea if others report it as well.



Feedback - Logic Pro – Apple


----------



## jbuhler (Jun 12, 2020)

jcrosby said:


> but I have a plugin problem :/


Now I feel inadequate and like I need to go out and buy more plugins...


----------



## jcrosby (Jun 12, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> Now I feel inadequate and like I need to go out and buy more plugins...


Don't. REALLY. Anything that isn't ilok is actually a huge pain in the ass to manage when you buy a new machine. And a fair amount of them have been replaced by newer more useful stuff but I'm just to stubborn to kick out some old standbys..


----------



## Wunderhorn (Jun 12, 2020)

The only one plugin I have by Waves does not validate on 10.5.1 - but it did on 10.5.


----------



## gpax (Jun 12, 2020)

It was a very unnerving thing to watch, not knowing what the prolonged beach ball meant. I actually force quit the first time, then restarted and realized it was best just to let it sit and do its thing. 

I think compounding the issue for me was the ongoing, twenty-year-long dislike I've developed for any licenses on the e-licenser dongle (five Macs later, every possible port scenario to plug it into, being on the fourth dongle since the original). But alas, everything is running now, and as always, am glad for the quick LPX development turn-around on correcting issues, relatively speaking.


----------



## apollinaire (Jun 12, 2020)

This 10.5.1 update has to be one of the strangest ones ever. Basically, its buggy at the very launch!
I finally did what @Nick Batzdorf did (got rid of disabled plug-ins) and also encountered what @seclusion3 found. There was a hidden window behind the Logic logo that needed to be "ok'd" in order to proceed with the scanning. It was so weird not knowing that it was scanning everything when it only showed "scanning 3 of 10" for like..everrr...Sheesh.


----------



## jbuhler (Jun 12, 2020)

when I now load up a project I’ve been working on recently in 10.5.0, the balances seem off and I’m having to rebalance. I’m not sure what’s up.


----------



## cug (Jun 12, 2020)

jcrosby said:


> Yes. I posted all of the same details on the previous page. There appears to be an issue with Logic rescanning every plugin.


Thanks. I guess it was at least 20 minutes and maybe a half hour to scan around 280 plug-ins on 10.14.6, Mac Pro (late 2013), 6-core. I'm not used to leaving an app "hanging" that long to see if it will finish. Glad I did though. It launches quickly now.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 12, 2020)

Wunderhorn said:


> The only one plugin I have by Waves does not validate on 10.5.1 - but it did on 10.5.



You do know to go to Preferences -> Plug-in Manager and check the box next to the plug-in and tell it just to use it and stop bothering you, right?


----------



## TGV (Jun 12, 2020)

Logic indeed rescans all the plugins. But I use a non-admin account, and now it's throwing a hissy fit over some Alchemy directory and that "Sine.raw" is needed for LFO 3. Well, LFO 1 until 16 all get their own error message. Twice.

Seems to work anyway.


----------



## redlester (Jun 13, 2020)

Very strange. No plug in scan issues whatsoever on mine! (Mojave).


----------



## TGV (Jun 13, 2020)

Forgot to add, but I'm on Mojave (10.14) as well.


----------



## jbuhler (Jun 13, 2020)

gpax said:


> It was a very unnerving thing to watch, not knowing what the prolonged beach ball meant. I actually force quit the first time, then restarted and realized it was best just to let it sit and do its thing.
> 
> I think compounding the issue for me was the ongoing, twenty-year-long dislike I've developed for any licenses on the e-licenser dongle (five Macs later, every possible port scenario to plug it into, being on the fourth dongle since the original). But alas, everything is running now, and as always, am glad for the quick LPX development turn-around on correcting issues, relatively speaking.


Yes, I'm glad I had read here that I was likely to be in for a wait on the splash screen or I would have been tempted to force quit and restart.


----------



## samphony (Jun 13, 2020)

I wonder if most of you who run into issues have SIP enabled?!?

I’ve solved many issues in the past by disabling System Integrity Protection









How to Disable System Integrity Protection (SIP)


How to Disable System Integrity Protection (SIP) Since the release of macOS High Sierra, some extensions must be approved for the corresponding applications to work as expected. This includes your ...




support.intego.com


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jun 13, 2020)

redlester said:


> Very strange. No plug in scan issues whatsoever on mine! (Mojave).


Same here. A brief scan (Just KK, Kontakt and a couple of SF libs) and away we go.
They've fixed that annoying DMD bug (where the plugin disappeared after importing audio) so I'm a happy camper.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 13, 2020)

redlester said:


> Very strange. No plug in scan issues whatsoever on mine! (Mojave).



It probably has to do with the specific plug-ins, more specifically the copy protection they use, still more specifically iLok.



samphony said:


> I wonder if most of you who run into issues have SIP enabled?!?
> 
> I’ve solved many issues in the past by disabling System Integrity Protection
> 
> ...



I personally wouldn't recommend phaffing with that as a general troubleshooting step, because it's there for protection and who knows what damage you can do.

(The only time I did that was to let SwitchResX unlock custom video resolutions, and its instructions are very clear that you want to enable it again right away.)


----------



## Wunderhorn (Jun 13, 2020)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> I personally wouldn't recommend phaffing with that as a general troubleshooting step, because it's there for protection and who knows what damage you can do.
> 
> (The only time I did that was to let SwitchResX unlock custom video resolutions, and its instructions are very clear that you want to enable it again right away.)



Yes - protection for some, patronizing nuisance to others. If you know what you are doing, and if you use a decent firewall, use privacy protection and script blockers in your browsers you should be fine with SIP disabled.
You also have to disable it in order to boot from other drives.

I think SIP, gatekeeper and the whole T2 thing should be more configurable for professionals. In certain situations these things can get more in the way than they do good.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 14, 2020)

I guess I kicked any problematic plugins to the curb some time ago, because I didn’t have that happen here.


----------



## Matt Riley (Jun 14, 2020)

It’s happening to me on my MacBook Pro running Mojave.


----------



## ironbut (Jun 14, 2020)

10.5.1 installed and launched with no issues here (Mojave).
Unfortunately my old Presonus Faderport Original isn't working with 10.5.1.
My guess is it's a Presonus thing since they stopped supporting it a while back and would like us to buy V2.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 14, 2020)

Wunderhorn said:


> I think SIP, gatekeeper and the whole T2 thing should be more configurable for professionals



Computer professionals can enter the crap in Terminal, music professionals don't necessarily know what's going on under the hood!


----------



## Wunderhorn (Jun 14, 2020)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Computer professionals can enter the crap in Terminal, music professionals don't necessarily know what's going on under the hood!



Professionals enjoy convenience, too. Besides, you can't disable the entire gatekeeper nonsense or the T2 chip via Terminal. Recently Apple even deprecated the Terminal command that removed the naging system update reminders,


----------



## tmhuud (Jun 14, 2020)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> It probably has to do with the specific plug-ins, more specifically the copy protection they use, still more specifically iLok.



Can you be more specific Nick? 😝


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 14, 2020)

Wunderhorn said:


> Professionals enjoy convenience, too. Besides, you can't disable the entire gatekeeper nonsense or the T2 chip via Terminal. Recently Apple even deprecated the Terminal command that removed the naging system update reminders,



Bastards! We hate them! iPhone company that doesn't care about professionals!


----------



## nas (Jun 15, 2020)

I was getting random quits on 10.5.0 quite frequently but with this 10.5.1 upgrade things have been very stable the past few days, not a single glitch. I'm loving the new features and the revamped sampler. This is one of the most significant upgrades in a while and has opened up a lot of new creative possibilities.

BTW I'm also on the newest version of Catalina.


----------



## IFM (Jun 15, 2020)

I keep running into issues now with PPG Wave 3.x. Works fine as a VST with Cubase but under LPX I just get an elicense error that causes a hard crash to the desktop.


----------



## jonnybutter (Jun 15, 2020)

FWIW, I have not had any problems at all on either 10.5 or 10.5.1. It did take a long time to scan my plugs after the update to .1, and I keep being warned now that I don't have licenses for plugins...I don't have and aren't installed (Waves). But other than that, no problems at all. I'm on Mojave on a Vader. It's nice to be lucky.


----------



## paulmatthew (Jun 20, 2020)

So what's the final verdict on the latest update? I have 10.4.8 backed up but never updated once I heard about the playhead bug. Have the major problems of the initial 10.5 release been resolved at this point?


----------



## cug (Jun 20, 2020)

paulmatthew said:


> So what's the final verdict on the latest update? Have the major problems of the initial 10.5 release been resolved at this point?


5.1 has been reliable for me. About 12 hours of use in the last week. Only two projects are in my current work in progress. No issues. I did have a major issue with the play head bug in 5.0.


----------



## jbuhler (Jun 20, 2020)

paulmatthew said:


> So what's the final verdict on the latest update? I have 10.4.8 backed up but never updated once I heard about the playhead bug. Have the major problems of the initial 10.5 release been resolved at this point?


5.1 has been very solid for me. No sign of the playhead bug.


----------

